# 1981 720 fuel loss?



## PDWelch (Sep 21, 2020)

I have a 720 that didn't run well so I installed a weber carburetor. Now it runs great. Lots of power. But although it will idle all day and has very responsive throttle, when I drive it I get up into third gear as I leave home, get to a stop sign, accelerate back up into third gear and it dies. Just like I ran out of gas. Then it fires right up and idles but won't take throttle. I can usually let it idle me home in first gear but sometimes not. But if when it dies I let it sit for about 30 seconds I have throttle again it's very responsive in neutral and can reach third gear before it wants to die again. Could this be fuel cut off, vacuum, or plugged fuel line?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel pump may be bad or the fuel filter is dirty.


----------



## PDWelch (Sep 21, 2020)

Has new pump and filter. I cleaned out the tank but don't remember if I blew out the lines. I did all that about a year ago and it has sat since. I just put in fresh fuel. I heard something about a fuel shutoff. Also with the new weber carb I don't know if the vacuum is hooked up right. I've watched YouTube videos but nothing for 1981 most videos are for 85. Does anyone know where I could find a diagram?


----------



## Flight Risk (Jul 7, 2010)

Before the new carb, did it have similar problems?


----------

